# Tartan 34c Running Rigging questions



## Mr. Chef (Oct 6, 2013)

An O'Day 28, she is not. Not to disparage my previous boat, but this one has a ton of lines I cannot figure out, nor find info online. (hard to believe). 
Boom Vang was missing. There are brackets present for what must have been a rigid one. I will put a bolt through the bracket and clip on a soft vang- series of blocks and line, but then where does the loose end end up? The cockpit? 
No topping lift? There is what has been called a pigtail (?) mounted on the rear stay, just above the boom end, that has a clip carabiner on it that I believe is used instead, but, does that mean instead as in the topping lift was removed? 
It looks like it is now a cutter rig. A halyard mounted on the mast near where the spreaders are. But no forestay for that to clip on a jib. Only the front headstay. 
There was a roller furling, but the previous owner took it ,so I was left to find during the stepping that we needed a headstay. Consequently the jib and genoa are not hank on. I have some winter sewing to do, modifying them. 
The mainsheet tackle is also missing. I am not sure how long I need the line to be and how many blocks. It looks pretty much like the boom vang set up but I need details so i can make the purchases. 
I just want to go sailing! Boat has been on the mooring ball for 3 weeks! We sleep on her and use her like a floating camp, but, not what I had in mind. I need some help here.
Thank you all in advance. 
Mark


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

Mr. Chef said:


> then where does the loose end end up? The cockpit?


 You need to adjust it from cockpit so yes.
Probably never had topping lift.


Mr. Chef said:


> A halyard mounted on the mast near where the spreaders are.


That's a "lift" or "topping lift" for spinnaker pole.
I'd recommend getting a furler rather than convert sails to hank on, depending on sail condition might not be worth the effort anyway.
Not sure what the original mainsheet was but here's some examples.
GarhauerMarine.com - Two Speed Mainsheets - Travelers


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

In its most original form, the Tartan 34 has a very simple mainsheet set up. There was a single-block with a becket on starboard near the end of the coaming on the seat beside of the lazarette hatch. There was another single block on the port side near the end of the coaming on the seat beside of the lazarette hatch, and there was a double block on then end of the boom. The mainsheet started at the becket to starboard, then ran through the double block on the boom, then through the block on port, then back through the second sheave in the boom, and finally back through sheave to port. There was a cam cleat mounted on the seat to cleat it to. That mainsheet would be roughly 85 feet long.

The later boats with the shortened booms, had a traveler mounted on the bridge deck. Those were typically set up with a 5:1 block and tackle with an integral cam cleat. Those had a double fiddle block with a becket GarhauerMarine.com - Fiddle Block with Becket and Shackle 30-02 UAB mounted on the boom end and triple-block with a cam GarhauerMarine.com - Triple Block with Becket and Cam Cleat 30-28 US on the traveler. They would take roughly 95 feet of line.

Those boats did not have vangs originally, When one was added the boom vang typically was 4:1 and had a, integral cam cleat on the tackle. and was adjusted at the mast. They were almost useless in terms of controlling twist but kept the boom from taking out the backstay. GarhauerMarine.com - 4 to 1 Rope Vangs 30-US 4-1

Jeff


----------



## VIEXILE (Jan 10, 2001)

That's interesting. I was stripping a T34 the other day (new windlass, new solar panels, new solar charger/controller, new edson binnacle, new Cap Horn gear, new GPS, MFD, radar, AGM batteries, etc., the list goes on - divorce can be bad and I don't want the hull) and standing in the cockpit for the life of me I couldn't figure out the traveler arrangement. I wasn't looking for becket blocks either side of the aft cockpit. This was a 1970 with a LOT of work done, then abandoned. Oh, and a 3GM30f with 50 hours on it and the panel.


----------

